# Suche neue Bands ! Brauche Hilfe dabei !



## Ghostknight (11. Februar 2011)

Hey 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach neuen Bands also ich weiß nicht ob alle jetzt aufgelisteten Bands auch wirklich Bands sind aber sowas in die Richtung suche ich also es sollte ähnlich "aufgebaut" sein 
( Ich gebe auch immer das Lied an weil mir nur jeweils paar Lieder einer Band wirklich gefallen)
Höre im Moment gerne :

Soil - Breaking me down 
Soilwork - Light the Torch
Soilwork - Rejection Role
Dope - Die Motherfucker Die 
Dope - I`m back 
Rise against - Savior 
Papa Roach - Last Resort
Disturbed - Stupify 
A Day to Remember - Homesick 
A Day to Remember - I`m Made of Wax Larry
A Day to Remember - The Downfall of us all 
All That Remains - Two Weeks
Korn - Word up 
Skillet - Monster
Skillet - Hero 
Skillet - Rebirthing 

So das waren erstmal ein paar hoffe ihr könnt mir damit schon mal helfen 

Wie man erkennt ich stehe eher nicht auf Death Metal und wenn sie "grölen" sollte man die stimme schon noch erkennen können bzw hören was sie sagen ;D

Ich hoffe ihr kennt weitere Bands die in die Richtung der oben genannten gehen 

Mfg Ghostknight


----------



## schlumpf666 (11. Februar 2011)

Hör dir mal paar sachen von "Funeral for a friend" an.

Was ich auch verdammt geil finde ist "Protest the hero".
Glaube zwar das protest nicht unbedingt dein ding sein wird, aber hörs dir einfach mal an... vielleicht gefällts dir doch. 

"Trivium" ist auch ne geile band, ob die stimme dir gefällt musst ebenfalls mal probehören.
Die haben halt oft den verse eher schreilastig und die refrains teilweise clean.

Zu guter letzt würd ich dir auf jeden fall noch "Bullet for my valentine" ans herz legen.


Wenn du mal noch bissl angibst ob du selbst ein instrument spielst und evtl. bands suchst die musikalisch was drauf haben oder sonst ne vorliebe hast wäre das noch gut zu wissen.
Dann kann ich vielleicht noch paar mehr aufzählen.


----------



## der-sack88 (11. Februar 2011)

Ja, Protest the Hero ist schon geil, aber auch... sagen wir mal speziell. 

Für die Musikrichtung gibts doch aktuell Bands wie Sand am Meer.
Spontan würden mir einfallen:

-Atreyu
-Avenged Sevenfold
-Billy Talent
-Breaking Benjamin
-Danko Jones
-Emil Bulls
-HORSE the band (auch sehr speziell, aber seeehr cool)
-Skindred
-System of a Down
-Volbeat

Gibt noch viel, viel mehr, aber da müsste schon was dabei sein. Ansonsten mal bei last.fm anmelden, dann die eigene Sammlung ein bisschen scrobblen lassen oder wie die das nennen, dann kann man beim Empfehlungs-Radio auch ganz nette Sachen entdecken, die meistens auch ein bisschen unbekannter sind.


----------



## Tenshou (11. Februar 2011)

Ich denke Scar Symmetry wäre was, obwohl man die Stimme in den meisten Liedern nicht wirklich erkennt, aber in anderen dann. Oder Eisbrecher, Stimme ist sehr deutlich.

-Celldweller
-Bullet For My Valentine
-Die Apokalyptischen Reiter
-H-Blockx
-Nightwish
-Saliva
-Sonic Syndicate
-.U.D.O.


----------



## RapToX (13. Februar 2011)

was mir spontan einfällt:

in flames
dark tranquillity
the sorrow
one-way mirror
veara


----------



## Memphys (13. Februar 2011)

Mirfallen da spontan noch Parkway Drive - Pandora (mit "leichten" Screams, also noch verständlich) und Three Days Grace - Scared/Home (maximal vereinzelte schreie) dann noch Red - Hide und Raunchy mit Clayman-Mix (Mischung aus zwei Liedern, Warriors und A heavy Burden, klingt gemixt besser weil beide Lieder lahme Stellen haben) und evtl. Heaven Shall Burn - Counterweight (liegt bei mir auch schon an der Grenze vom anhörbaren)


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2011)

Hier noch ein paar Tipps von einem alten Sack  Wenn Du auf so was wie Korn oder Papa Roach usw. stehst, dann könnten Dir auch gefallen:

P.O.D. => zB Alive (2001) YouTube - Alive oder Youth of the nation YouTube - Youth Of The Nation

Ein absoluter Klassiker: Faith no more - Midlife Crysis (1992) YouTube - Faith No More - Midlife Crisis

Oder auch sehr genial, wobei die Band sehr unterschiedliche Stile hat: Deftones, zB My own Summer (1997) YouTube - My Own Summer (Shove It) - Deftones

Vlt. gefallen Dir auch ein paar ältere Songs von Linkin Park aus 2000-2001, zB Papercut YouTube - Linkin Park - Papercut oder One Step Closer YouTube - Linkin Park - One Step Closer


----------



## taks (14. Februar 2011)

Backyard Babies Klick mich!
Dry Cell Klick mich!
Lost Prophets Klick mich!
Fuzigish Klick mich!
Thrice Klick mich!
Cancer Bats Klick mich!


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (14. Februar 2011)

Slipknot: YouTube - Slipknot- Psychosocial
Limp Bitzkit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-h23jWD41w&feature=related
Unearth: YouTube - UNEARTH - Sanctity Of Brothers
Sick of it All: YouTube - Sick Of It All - Take The Night Off (Music Video)
Union Underground: YouTube - "Across The Nation" - The Union Underground (Live Performance)
DevilDriver: YouTube - Devil Driver - I Could Care Less
Fear Factory: YouTube - Fear Factory - Archetype
Dagoba: YouTube - DAGOBA The Things Within Clip
Demon Hunter: YouTube - Demon Hunter-Not I

Die würden mir jetzt spontan einfallen, keine Ahnung ob die Bands aktuell noch bestehen, is schon ne Zeit her also ich die gehört hab.

Edit:
Gerade ist mir noch was eingefallen, der Klassiker schlechthin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO_QntXc-c4


----------



## .Mac (14. Februar 2011)

As I lay dying
Alexis on fire

evtl.


----------



## taks (15. Februar 2011)

Hab grad im Fernsehen nen Clip von denen gesehen. Vllt. gefällt es dir 



We Are The Ocean - These Days I Have Nothing


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgkr0YDHjPE


----------



## CrazyBilberry (10. März 2011)

The Used: (bei der wirklich nicht jedes lied . . .)
               The Bird And The Worm
               Hospital 
               Sold My Soul

Three Days Grace:

ka vielleicht magst du es auch ^^

PS die lieder die du von skillet reingegeben hast sind echt cool . . .


----------



## CSOger (10. März 2011)

Sollte auch in die Richtung gehen.

Drowning Pool
YouTube - Drowning Pool - Bodies (Let The Bodies Hit The Floor)

Machine Head
YouTube - Machine Head - From This Day

Dry Kill Logic
YouTube - DRY KILL LOGIC - Neither Here Nor Missed


----------



## Ghostknight (10. März 2011)

Die lieder von drowing pool habe ich mal ne zeit lang gehört dann aber nimmer ^^

Hab auch eine neue Musikrichtung vor 1-2Wochen für mich entdeckt bzw 2 .. -> Hardcore und Hardstyle ;D( was ich immoment fast nur am hören bin xD .. Hardcore in richtung Angerfist oder Korsakoff bzw Mixe von JumpthatRock  Hardstyle bisher nur Dutch master ) war lange nimmer im Thread werde mir aber mal alle lieder reinziehn die ihr gepostet habt 

Nightwish habe ich auch ne zeit lang gehört nur irgendwie gefallen mir die Lieder nicht mehr wirklich finde die klingen alle so .. Traurig bzw "Emo-Like" weiß grad net wie ich es anders sagen soll xD


----------

